

Microsoft Sales Decline 6% from a Year Ago - guriman
http://techcombo.com/microsoft-sales-decline-6-from-a-year-ago

======
biohacker42
Interesting, the GDP also shrank by 6%. Is MS's monopoly a good economic
index? It's probably a lagging indicator, but interesting never the less.

